# Searching for German Shepherd!



## MichaelGermanshepherd (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I am brand-new to this forum. My wife and I are looking at getting our five-year-old son a German Shepherd. We live in New York, please don’t hold that against us ☺
Any advice you can give us is very much appreciated in terms of questions we should be asking a breeder. If anyone knows of any good breeders in New York, please let me know. We do prefer the lighter color. Thanks in advance. Michael


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you live in NYC or in the state? If you live in NYC and have a 5 year old, I wouldn't recommend a GSD. You'll need to spend lots of time getting out and exercising and your son may take a back seat to the dog, which would be a conflict as most people put their children first. An older child who could take on some responsibility would be OK, IMO.

There is a member here who doesn't sign in that often that may be able to help you, he lives in Long Island and has beautiful dog, here's a link to his last post and you can try to send him a private message:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/442401-kira-says-hello.html


----------



## MichaelGermanshepherd (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I live on Long Island in Smithtown.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopefully Anthony will be of some help, otherwise there are several people from NJ, that's close. You may want to put up another thread, "looking for breeders in Metro NY/NJ area".
My grandmother used to live on E72nd st and I would spend time with her in the city. I couldn't imagine having a dog plus children in the city.


----------

